# Bandsaw on small budget



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking for a used bandsaw, don't know what the min specs should be? Intended use, shop is my garage, making outdoor furniture, planters, bath vanity, small table, bed head board & frame, etc.

I really don't have much much to spend, since I still need to get a decent router, jointer, drill press, clamps. My jigsaw is old can't even buy blades for it any more so need a newer one. Plus I don't have a lot of room, I would take this off it's stand and create an adjustable spot on my wall bench, at least that is what I'm thinking now.

Saw this on Craigslist








Craftsman 12" Two speed band saw model #113.248290. 1 1/8 HP, 6" depth of cut, tilt blade 0-45 degrees, work surface 23" x 27", 80" blade, 1/2" sanding belt, built-in work light, two extra blades.

For $80 

Seems like a decent price, but I really don't know anything about band saws.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*band saw*

Craigs or ebay. Find an old usa made 14" Rockwell etc. I have sold them for about 200.00


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you won't be doing resawing, or sawing up logs into bowl blanks etc.... for wood turning, then that 12" would be a good band saw to work with. Certainly easy on the budget... If you are planning on resawing, a 14" saw with a riser block is what I would consider a minimum. I have seen Ridgid 14" band saws on my local CL somewhat recently for $150.00. Delta, Jet, Steel City, Central Machinery, etc... all make more or less the same saw with different stands and bolt on stuff. Good solid machines, but price tags range from cheap to OUCH.... I have seen Central Machinery 14" band saws, with riser block, and a fence going for $100.00, but they are few and far between. So to restate it, if you are not going to resaw, go with that Cman, you won't beat it for the price. But if resawing is in the cards for you, pony up a few more bucks, and keep shopping for a 14" or better saw...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I currently own one of those ubiquitous 12" Craftsman's. The good thing is the price. For $80, you can't go wrong. They have adequate power for all but resawing.

The main problem spot I've run into with these (and I used to have one at work, too), is stupid stuff like the motor or lower wheel pulley working loose on its shaft. If that happens, get things back together and Loc-tite the set screw. These saws are pretty much all aluminum (wheels, table, frame) and plastic with a steel table base and legs. Of the two I've used, neither ever had any major problems like burning up a motor or bearings or anything like that.

Urethane tires are available for these saws (I had an original one come off on mine) and so is a guide block upgrade (not Cool-blocks but like them). So improvements are available. And if you ever need a blade they are as close as the nearest Sears.

A couple years back I bought a 14" Shop Fox with a riser block and I have to admit that I haven't used the Craftsman since. That being said, the Craftsman might be a good 'interim' saw for you.

Bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 johnray.....and it'll be a "keeper".


Because the next BS purchase would be a larger 20 or so,Rockwell,Powermatic,ect......for resawing.BUT....that 14" Delta will still be right there chuggin along doing contour work.Our's is a 1947 and is one of the most pleasant pcs of equip in shop.Very quiet,and optional to even turn dust colection on(it dosen't sling sawdust everywhere if you don't).And will disagree with the notion of riser blocks....just leave it alone.BW


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Of all the Craftsman band saws I have used, imho, that model is the one you don't want.
Just yesterday, I sold a 12" 2 wheel craftsman (not a tilting arm) band saw for $125. It was in great shape, with a lot of extra blades. I don't think it was worth any more than that
It doesn't compare to Delta 14" (at least the old ones)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*



Pirate said:


> Of all the Craftsman band saws I have used, imho, that model is the one you don't want.
> Just yesterday, I sold a 12" 2 wheel craftsman (not a tilting arm) band saw for $125. It was in great shape, with a lot of extra blades. I don't think it was worth any more than that
> It doesn't compare to Delta 14" (at least the old ones)


There are basically 3 types of bandsaw construction:
1. cast iron frame, with hinged or removable steel covers on the wheels
2. welded steel frames with hinged steel covers
3. aluminum frame and covers, like the one you are considering.

Tools want "mass" for rigidity and dampening of vibration. Steel and cast iron are best, aluminum is not. Years ago I had a Craftsman 12" aluminum BS much like the one above and yes, it worked for a great number of years. I even slowed it down with a reduction gear and cut steel with it. I was happy to pass it along to a friend at work who was keenly interested when it went up for sale. I replaced it with an 18" cast iron frame saw and never looked back. That saw also went to a friend when I got my welded steel Mini Max 18", an Italian design I believe. It's a great saw.
I have a few other welded frame steel saws (Craftsman 14" and 10") and they work just fine. 

I'd stay away from the saw above and look for either a cast iron frame, Delta Grizzly or even Harbor Fright or a welded frame saw like a Rikon or the newer Craftsman saws. That's just my opinion, however.  bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

i have 14" jet, its a total piece of crap, and new repair parts are high priced. You your self a favor and buy a used rockwell or powermatic.


----------



## teesytegs (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a startrite bandsaw. I use one at work and I'm gonna get one on eBay in the uk. Not sure what is popular in the us but if you can get a startrite I would recommend that.


----------

